# Appletree Exhibitions "Great Sale" at Exeter Racec



## archdeak (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any details or info on how big this rally is and whether its worth attending to purchase assessories for the van?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Will it go ahead ????????? Leeds Temple Newsham Didnt with 2 weeks to go before the event at Easter :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi 
Appletree cancelled Detling Show 1 week before event last bank hol, we got a call on the Saturday they said exhibitors pulled out as they had no stock???????


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

They were going to run a show at Chelmsford - also cancelled :roll: 

Gerald


----------

